# Flower



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow, I really like that. Print and frame it ... print it large.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Wow, I really like that. Print and frame it ... print it large.


Are you messing with me Gary?


----------



## sw_ (Jul 5, 2016)

That is simply stunning, love the texture.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I really like that. Print and frame it ... print it large.
> ...


Not at all ... I really do like it ... print it large and frame it!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


I will mount it on the ceiling in the bedroom. I will call it Skank Brain.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 5, 2016)

Hanging is different than mounting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Hanging is different than mounting.


LMAO!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)

sw_ said:


> That is simply stunning, love the texture.


Thank you sw


----------



## smithdan (Jul 5, 2016)

like the detail and the way the lighting creates the third dimension.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2016)

smithdan said:


> like the detail and the way the lighting creates the third dimension.


Thank you smithdan .


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 6, 2016)

I like the  Chrysanthemum post far more than this one because the drop off from your mid-tones to black is far less abrupt....in this shot (edit), its like an artificial rendering of a 3/4 moon with almost no gradient. I do like the image from the 1/2 way point up, especially the texture and light. It just loses it for me on the other side.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 6, 2016)

It sorta looks like a human brain.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 6, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> It sorta looks like a human brain.


Thanks, that's what I was after. I plucked, lit it, and edited to give the pre-vision. Glad it was noticed.


----------

